# Ram air



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Has anyone attempted to make a ram air forced induction setup? I was considering it. It seems like it would be better than a CAI because if you run it from just under (or in your bumper) you would be getting cold air and ramming down your engine. I've also heard that if properly setup you can get a couple of psi out of it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mississippisent said:


> *Has anyone attempted to make a ram air forced induction setup? I was considering it. It seems like it would be better than a CAI because if you run it from just under (or in your bumper) you would be getting cold air and ramming down your engine. I've also heard that if properly setup you can get a couple of psi out of it. *


Cold air has a much greater effect than ram air. You can only get a few mm/hg, not psi even with the best ram air boxes. It is still better than nother though.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Yeah I know but if you run some kind of custom work and you are bringing air in from the same location with some type of ram wouldn't you get the best of both worlds?  You would still get the same cold air but you would have more velocity to it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mississippisent said:


> *Yeah I know but if you run some kind of custom work and you are bringing air in from the same location with some type of ram wouldn't you get the best of both worlds? You would still get the same cold air but you would have more velocity to it. *


Yes it sure will


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

well my friend
just get the CAI
look how it is located in my B13








so baiscally air is forced there also by the fog light hole
i keep the foglight whole covered cause the fitler gets water spalshed directly onto it and i dont wanna risk anythin
i can always unclog it hehehe


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *well my friend
> just get the CAI
> look how it is located in my B13
> 
> ...


To really ram it, it needs to be inclosed and air tight towards the rear, I found in testing.

Mike


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> To really ram it, it needs to be inclosed and air tight towards the rear, I found in testing.
> *


Mike,

You don't need to share your love life with all of us


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *
> 
> Mike,
> 
> You don't need to share your love life with all of us  *


Yeah whatever


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike,
Explain towards the rear, are you saying like old cowl induction on muscle car where the hood scoop pointed backwards(depends on your point of veiw)towards the winshield?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Mike,
> Explain towards the rear, are you saying like old cowl induction on muscle car where the hood scoop pointed backwards(depends on your point of veiw)towards the winshield? *


No the airbox must be sealed. Just having the filter where moving air can blow on it is not ram air.

Mike


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2,
Thank you, thats what I was thinking, BTW do those old style cowl inductions really work?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *morepower2,
> Thank you, thats what I was thinking, BTW do those old style cowl inductions really work? *


They can work real well if designed right. The base of the windshield is a big high pressure zone.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Yeah I heard they work well. I was talking about having a sealed system, you would need a good ram collector for trapping air though.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

just for kicks you could mount a older z turbo hood scoop on your hood and mount filter into it...and to really make it "ram" just enclose it under the hood...

the scoop it self seems to make enough umphf(SP?)...and has a wicked sound to it...

if you would like a pic just email me...hehe..happy modding


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *morepower2,
> Thank you, thats what I was thinking, BTW do those old style cowl inductions really work? *


the WS6 trans am has 15 or somethin like that ponies more than the non WS6


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE,
The WS6 does not have cowl induction. BTW have you ever looked at the WS6 ram air, the system is not sealed. There is not all that much "ramming" going on. I think the hp come from the fact that the air is a little cooler from that set up.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

The WS6 has a better exhaust on it as well as the ramair hood (as compared to a regular TA). The additional horsepower isn't all hood/ramair.

The Brian Green ramair kit (for a WS6) seals up the airbox to the hood and reduces 1/4 mile times by 0.1 seconds.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/empire/se-r/

i have the CAI next too just like XtremE, but i like the hoodscoop look

jorge


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

now.... say i was to get a kit like this..... put it right between my foglights on my 99se... would this really work...would it do anything?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> would it do anything?


It would help your acceleration slighty by making your wallet lighter.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so forced induction does nothing preformance wise at all..?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *so forced induction does nothing preformance wise at all..? *


I think you mean ram air induction. 

A CAI is better.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

these are some older pics of my scoop if you search b15forums you can find some more just search for hood scoop


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Scott said:


> *
> 
> I think you mean ram air induction.
> 
> A CAI is better. *


yea sorry thats what i meant.....i got turbo on the brain!!!!!

I have a injen cai ...now say i hooked up some type of system to ram the air into the injen filter in my bumper...and only into the filter....can i atleast gain a couple of points on my power rating ...or is this something that should be left to be tested...?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *I have a injen cai ...now say i hooked up some type of system to ram the air into the injen filter in my bumper...and only into the filter....can i atleast gain a couple of points on my power rating ...or is this something that should be left to be tested...? *


Well, I don't know.  But if you read some of the earlier posts in this thread you'll get some ideas. Morepower2 wrote a couple posts that specify what must be done to create a workable system.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

it seems that what your talking about is also reffered to as CAI. 
(putting the air filter in the bumper) but i may be wrong

Silas


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

"CAI "indicates nothing about where the cool air is drawn other than it's not warm underhood air.

"Ram air" says nothing about where air is drawn other than it is from a high-pressure zone.

Sentra CAIs use the fender space ahead of the left front wheel and behind the lower bumper cover.

A Sentra Ram Air system would need to draw air from the front of the car, dead center of the bumper being best. Since it's outside air, it would also be a CAI.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for clearing that up know i know whats what. But seriously if you travel at more than 20mph isnt there a breeze in the engine comp.? I mean, first the filter is pointing away from the hot areas and also the breeze would be cool just like the outside right? SO i dont see how ram air CAI could make that much of a difference(sure maybe if it was tweaked right)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Moving air is at lower pressure than still air. 

Most of the air entering the engine compartment has passed over the radiator.

Need I say more?


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

what can i say bahearn, you know it all. lol. 

But still i dont think the temp is much different by the filter than it is outside. Maybe if your idling. Wouldnt you want more air pressure, that is thicker air, more dense ,not less pressure. BTW i would be willing to bet that there aint no still air in the engine comp. if your moving. You do have a point about the radiator though.

Silas


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

By *NO* means do I know it all. I've been around longer than most of the folks here, though. I've had a continuous subscription to _Car and Driver_ since 1977. Basically been a gearhead since then.

Edit: Oops, I didn't know my little forum moniker labeled me "Know It All".

Axe me specifics about B15s and I'll scratch my head and shrug my shoulders. I'm more into general principles and B13 SE-R. And I've had some 25 years to read and think about general principles.

I meant that moving air in the engine compartment won't do you any good when it comes to pressure gradient.

Lew Shadoff captured sensor data on his turbo B14 last year. He recorded 145 ºF intake air temperature using a WAI; it went to 165 ºF when boosting. Ignore the boost part, that's incidental data. The important thing is 145 ºF! I would be interested in knowing that temperature with stock airbox and with CAI. It would be cooler, but how much?

Here's something else no one mentions. On a hot September afternoon in Houston, Lew measured the surface temperature of my white Classic and a black Classic: my white car registered 118 ºF while the black car showed 165 ºF!. The hood is pretty thin metal so the underside is radiating at that same temperature, heating the engine compartment. All the Super Black owners are doing themselves a disfavor, powerwise.


----------

